

Hazards of Wifi - bootload
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2008/03/hazards-of-wifi.html

======
dhimes
All light is "EMF"-- all that is different is the frequency. Some we are
sensitive to with our eyes, some our nerves detect (infra-red, or "heat"),
some our skin responds to (UV--we tan), and so on. The wifi frequencies are
much different from the 60 Hz overhead power lines that people feared in the
past (there is no effect on health). They are more in line with radio/tv.

Seems we would have seen the effect long ago from people living near FM radio
transmitters (lots of power there at similar frequencies--compared to low
power wifi transmitters).

[http://www.hpa.org.uk/radiation/understand/radiation_topics/...](http://www.hpa.org.uk/radiation/understand/radiation_topics/emf/wifi.htm)

------
noonespecial
The funny thing is that if you collect all of these people that show up to
complain and have a look at them, you'll very often find that they are
decorated with magnets and crystals and all kinds of other "healing devices",
many of which produce considerable emf.

Superstition is ugly and difficult to deal with and sadly it seems will not be
cured anywhere in the foreseeable future.

